# Propane Insert - Run Gas Line to Opposite Side Inside Firebox?



## go48 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have recently been thinking about upgrading my ventless propane log set to either a direct vent or dual vent insert. Before I start shopping, I currently have the gas inlet to the logs on the right side of the firebox. Is it possible to run a flex line to the other side within the firebox (along the rear) to allow a left inlet unit? Or am I stuck purchasing a right inlet unit?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, it is will meet code, as long as there is sufficient gas line length 
to allow for pulling the unit out of the firebox for servicing.


----------

